# Dun? Dunskin?? or Buckskin?? or bay dun??



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi... my 7 month old colt is reg Buckskin but some tell me he's a Dun or Bay Dun ??? what do you think :runninghorse2:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like a bay dun to me.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going w/ dun. Is he red or bay colored? I can't tell.


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm thinking more red?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, I'm thinking bay dun as well. Not creamy/light enough to be dunskin, that dorsal is way crisp to be counter-shading, and his color isn't right for bay (too diluted, but not right for buckskin). 

What colors were his parents?


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

here he is with moma


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yep. 110% positive he is a dun.


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

thank you..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like a dun to me as well, he's cute.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Just so you know, identifying a horse as dun or bay dun is actually two names for the same color. If a horse is called dun, it is the same as calling them bay dun. Calling them bay dun is actually naming the base color that the dun dilution gene is altering. 

The dam looks to be bay dun or maybe dunskin (dun buckskin). What color is the dam registered as? If they are registered AQHA, they have a lot of inaccuracies in registration color, some in part to the fact that they only allow 1 color option and their color options are very limited. A dunskin is registered as either buckskin or bay dun. A dunalino roan is registered as either red dun or palomino or red roan. There are also many who simply register a horse as a color they are not


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

as he sheds his baby coat you will be able to tell more. A dun has the dorsal stripe, dark points, and usually zebra stripes. You can see the aqha color chart online .
They have a limited color choice, but you can get a color panel done . 
You can check the dun gene , the creme gene, sorrel and black . I think it is about $35 -45 for each color if you are a member and UC Davis also has a program. Depending on his blood lines you may also want to the 5 panel test done for the genetic disease that are passed on by certain lineages. such as herda pssm, hypp


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

He's definitely dun (bay dun) and so is his mom. You can barely trust papers, and people have a hard time with these colors anyway, so who knows if it was an error from the breeder or the registry. I tried to register my buckskin dun as buckskin (you can't pick buckskin dun, you have to pick one or the other) and they choose to put dun on his papers, I guess we were both right, but seems like my horse my choice.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He is 100% bay based with the dun gene, NO questions there. Doesn't matter how old he is.

Now the question is does he have any other genes like cream (dunskin). I really don't think so, his color is too red for that, dunskins are more washed out looking. If you're concerned you can test, I think it's $25. But I'm guessing the breeders just had no idea/AQHA messed up. As said, you can't trust papers for colors.


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

Update ............. what do you think? now 9 months old ...could this be a roan ??? daddy was a roan.. or is it normal that babies have this what looks like rabbit fur ..all white underneath


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

fallen said:


> Update ............. what do you think? now 9 months old ...could this be a roan ??? daddy was a roan.. or is it normal that babies have this what looks like rabbit fur ..all white underneath


The base of the hair doesn't show true color. This is why body clipped horses have very misleading color appearances, you cannot judge the actual horse color based on what a horse looks like when they have been body clipped. 

The horses in my backyard have much lighter bases to their long winter coat. This is normal coloration in wintercoats. And the lighter a horse's natural color is, the lighter the interior of their winter coats will be


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> The base of the hair doesn't show true color. This is why body clipped horses have very misleading color appearances, you cannot judge the actual horse color based on what a horse looks like when they have been body clipped.
> 
> The horses in my backyard have much lighter bases to their long winter coat. This is normal coloration in wintercoats. And the lighter a horse's natural color is, the lighter the interior of their winter coats will be


:cowboy: yeahhhhh thank you !!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I will say his white is very dramatic, like rabbit fur lol. Cute!!

Agree it doesn't mean he's white though.


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

Yogiwick said:


> I will say his white is very dramatic, like rabbit fur lol. Cute!!
> 
> Agree it doesn't mean he's white though.


really feels like bunny fur too.... :smile:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What interesting fur! Very cool photos!
Though, I'm not sure I see roan.


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

oh god...shedding season has only begun....will he please shed already ! I'm so anxious and scared at the same time as I'm seeing more and more white amoung the dorsal stripe ...


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

I keep thinking he's gonna end up like this.... is this a roan or a dunskin ?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks brown dunskin. 

What colors were his parents, again?


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Looks brown dunskin.
> 
> What colors were his parents, again?



If you look at page 1 you'll see him baby with his moma .... dad was a red roan ...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry. On my phone and my screen is mostly shattered, so I have a hard time navigating.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Try not to overthink it. Wait until he's done shedding out then see what happens. As said, you have to look at the whole picture. Parting the hairs and seeing they are lighter near the skin genuinely means nothing. I do see a few actual white hairs but one or two hairs really don't mean anything either.


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

Can't realy help you but:
Strakur in the winter:








Strakur in the summer:









But he is not dun-no dorsal stripe


----------



## Katstica (Apr 22, 2016)

Bay Dun I think, his mother looks like a bay dun too. You can tell by the color of the stripe, a dunskin would have a cream colored stripe.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Katstica said:


> Bay Dun I think, his mother looks like a bay dun too. You can tell by the color of the stripe, a dunskin would have a cream colored stripe.


You are correct that him and his mom are bay duns, but a buckskin dun does not have a cream colored stripe.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You could always send samples in for testing, if you're really curious and want a definitive answer <3


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

*Update*

well ...we're in june AND I'm still trying to figure out what his color will be but I"m thinking roan ? when is he gonna shed already :dance-smiley05:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

im going to say dun. the "chrome" on the mane and the body color and dorsal stripe are a dead give away. dont think roan, just not finished shedding the guard hairs from winter fuzzies.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

fallen said:


> well ...we're in june AND I'm still trying to figure out what his color will be but I"m thinking roan ? when is he gonna shed already :dance-smiley05:


Do you have any pictures of him as a literal newborn? If he is hyperpigmented at birth, that is a good clue he carries roan.

In the most recent pics you posted, the Vs at the top of his stockings make me lean towards roan, too. handsome guy.


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

..hyperpigmented?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

fallen said:


> ..hyperpigmented?


Most foals are born not looking like they will as adults.. foal coats are generally washed out versions of adult horse colors (generally referred to as foal camo). However, the grey gene and the roan gene almost always cause the foals to be very strong, "adult" colors at birth (which is called hyperpigmented, as in too much pigment).

Example: this is a normal black foal at birth:










Notice the foal is born a mousy grey color. Eventually the baby coat sheds out to a dark, adult black.

However, a hyperpigmented foal starts out a much much darker shade:










In this case, you can be just about sure the foal will turn grey, as grey causes hyperpigmentation at birth.


So, if you have pictures of your foal taken as a newborn, the color may give a good clue if your horse carries roan or not.


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

interesting... he is shedding but still not done ... will post pics when completely shedded but in the meantime this is a pic of him and moma


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

*readyyyyy?????*

ok...so it's official.... it's a Dun Roan ... !!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely! <3
Thanks for sharing


----------

